# 6 week old pullets



## nibley (May 1, 2020)

To day i picked up five 6 week old pullets ,tomorrow i am getting six 6 week old pullets from different places.My coop is 6x8 .Can i put all these together.My run is not ready yet ,not for 4 or 5 days I'm a little worried.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Technically your coop is big enough without taking up space for feeders and waterers. Once those are added you'll be short space.

Minimum is 4 square feet of open floor space for large fowl. From reports with some breeds that's not enough either.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

you have 2 batches from 2 different places, they need to be quarantined from each other for at least 2 weeks to make sure that one or the other doesn't have illness or disease that could spread to the other flock. It's fairly standard procedure when introducing new birds, especially older than day olds, when you buy older chicks, and if you buy them from a farm instead of a farm store or something of that nature, you could be bringing bacteria and disease into your existing flock. I know the "existing" flock has only been on your property for a day but since it was the first set of birds on the property, it is considered "existing". 

Now, I probably should have asked in the first place if you have gotten them from a private sale or from a hatchery or a feed store or the like? Private sale, definitely quarantine, hatchery or commercial store, not so much.

And Hello! Welcome to our group lol


----------



## nibley (May 1, 2020)

Sylie said:


> you have 2 batches from 2 different places, they need to be quarantined from each other for at least 2 weeks to make sure that one or the other doesn't have illness or disease that could spread to the other flock. It's fairly standard procedure when introducing new birds, especially older than day olds, when you buy older chicks, and if you buy them from a farm instead of a farm store or something of that nature, you could be bringing bacteria and disease into your existing flock. I know the "existing" flock has only been on your property for a day but since it was the first set of birds on the property, it is considered "existing".
> 
> Now, I probably should have asked in the first place if you have gotten them from a private sale or from a hatchery or a feed store or the like? Private sale, definitely quarantine, hatchery or commercial store, not so much.
> 
> And Hello! Welcome to our group lol


First group feed store, second group different feed store. I can keep them apart for two weeks .Good excuse to build another coop.Thanks for the advise


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or make your coop larger and build a second one because you are psychic and foresee the flock growing in the future.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

nibley said:


> My run is not ready yet ,not for 4 or 5 days I'm a little worried.


Something sounds familiar... getting chicks before things are quite ready... hmm.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> because you are psychic and foresee the flock growing in the future.


Nooo... Because you have joined this group and are now, forever more, cursed with "Chicken Math".


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

By the way. Welcome to the Group. Jump in, have fun, and above all... Pictures, Pictures, Pictures!


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol, I think building a 2nd coop or adding on to the original one is a good idea, I tell everyone "you cannot have too much space for chickens" They get along with each other better, tend to be healthier and happier and it's just good for everyone. The BARE MINIMUM that a chicken can live with is 4 square feet per bird, people tend to take that as gospel or "do only what is absolutely necessary", it really is better to have more. 
Oh and when thinking in terms of bare minimum, please do not repeat my mistake...I was building for 3 chickens and in my head thinking 4 sq. feet, so I built a 4 sq ft coop...oops


----------

